# [RamNode] 10% OFF for LIFE on new SSD VPS! [DDoS Protection]



## Nick_A (May 18, 2015)

*RamNode - High Performance SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs*

*10% OFF for LIFE on any new SSD VPS! Coupon: SSD10*

 
*About Us*

*RamNode LLC* exists for one purpose: to provide affordable VPSs with powerful features. Our years of hosting experience as both clients and providers have inspired us to offer the kind of hosting that clients want at the kind of prices clients want to pay. Though our prices are low, performance is our main focus. We know that our best assets are our loyal customers, so we strive to provide hosting they will rave about to their fellow internet users. Our SSD and SSD-cached VPSs are perfect for a wide range of applications. With our top quality hardware, we can guarantee that our clients will get the most bang for their buck.

Our SuperMicro enterprise grade servers are stocked with lightning fast SSDs in LSI-powered *RAID10* arrays. Our servers provide incredible I/O as well as the safety of drive redundancy. We use the latest Intel processors on our VPS nodes. CPU is allocated on a fair share basis per VPS, limited by the number of cores in each plan.

Our VPSs are hosted in *New York City*, *Atlanta*, *Seattle*, *Los Angeles*, and *The Netherlands*. Our US servers are located at Telehouse Chelsea (New York City), 55 Marietta (Atlanta), Equinix (Los Angeles), and The Westin (Seattle), where we own all of our hardware and network (*AS3842*). We have partnered with a provider in the Dataplace data center in the Netherlands (*AS198203*) to be able to offer our great plans in Europe as well.

RamNode offers *KVM* and *OpenVZ* VPSs. We also offer optional *DDoS protection* for all of our locations. Please see below for more details.

*=====================================*

*VPS Features*

In addition to our *great hardware*, each VPS comes with the following features:

 


*SolusVM control panel*

*1Gbps fair share port speed*
*Free DNS hosting*
*INSTANT setup*
*Optional DDoS protection for all locations*
*=====================================*

*VPS Plans*

*[PREMIUM] OpenVZ SSD*

+---- *Plan* ------- *RAM / VSwap* ----- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* -- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --*Price* -------------- *Order* -----------+
|-- *128MB SVZ* -|-- 128 / 64MB --|- 1 Core --|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 12GB --| 500GB --|- *$15/yr* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|-- *256MB SVZ* -|-- 256 / 128MB -|- 1 Core --|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 25GB --| 1000GB -|- *$8/qtr* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB SVZ* -|-- 512 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 50GB --| 2000GB -|- *$5/mo* ---| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB SVZ* -|- 1024 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 75GB --| 3000GB -|- *$10/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB SVZ* -|- 2048 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 95GB --| 4000GB -|- *$20/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB SVZ* -|- 3072 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 115GB -| 4500GB -|- *$30/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB SVZ* -|- 4096 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 135GB -| 5000GB -|- *$40/mo* --| *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[STANDARD] OpenVZ SSD*

+----- *Plan* ------- *RAM / VSwap* ----- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* -- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* --------------- *Order* ------------+
|-- *512MB SVZS* -|-- 512 / 256MB -|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 --|-- 40GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$3.5/mo* -|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB SVZS* -|- 1024 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 60GB --|-- 2000GB --|-- *$7/mo* ---|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB SVZS* -|- 2048 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 80GB --|-- 3000GB --|-- *$14/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB SVZS* -|- 3072 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 100GB -|-- 3500GB --|-- *$21/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB SVZS* -|- 4096 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 120GB -|-- 4000GB --|-- *$28/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *8192MB SVZS* -|- 8192 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 200GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$56/mo* --|- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
+----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[MASSIVE] OpenVZ SSD-Cached*

+---- *Plan* ------- *RAM / VSwap* ----- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* - *Storage* - *Bandwidth* - *Price* --------------- *Order* ------------+
|-- *128MB CVZ* -|-- 128 / 64MB --|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 -|- 80GB --|- 500GB --|- *$15/yr* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|-- *256MB CVZ* -|-- 256 / 128MB -|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 -|- 120GB -|- 1000GB -|- *$8/qtr* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB CVZ* -|-- 512 / 256MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 150GB -|- 2000GB -|- *$5/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB CVZ* -|- 1024 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 200GB -|- 3000GB -|- *$10/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB CVZ* -|- 2048 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 250GB -|- 4000GB -|- *$20/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB CVZ* -|- 3072 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 275GB -|- 4500GB -|- *$30/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB CVZ* -|- 4096 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 300GB -|- 5000GB -|- *$40/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *8192MB CVZ* -|- 8192 / 512MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 -|- 350GB -|- 6000GB -|- *$80/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[PREMIUM] KVM SSD*

+----- *Plan* ------- *RAM* ------- *CPU* --- *IP (v4/v6)* -- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* ----------------- *Order* -----------+
|-- *256MB SKVM* -|-- 256MB -|- 1 Core --|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 8GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$3.5/mo* -|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB SKVM* -|-- 512MB -|- 2 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 15GB -|-- 2000GB --|-- *$7/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB SKVM* -|- 1024MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 28GB -|-- 3000GB --|-- *$14/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB SKVM* -|- 2048MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 42GB -|-- 4000GB --|-- *$28/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB SKVM* -|- 3072MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 56GB -|-- 4500GB --|-- *$42/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB SKVM* -|- 4096MB -|- 4 Cores -|-- 1 / 16 --|-- 65GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$56/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[STANDARD] KVM SSD*

+----- *Plan* -------- *RAM* ------- *CPU* ----- *IP (v4/v6)* --- *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* ---------------- *Order* ------------+
|-- *512MB SKVMS* -|-- 512MB -|- 1 Core --|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 10GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$5/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB SKVMS* -|- 1024MB -|- 2 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 20GB --|-- 2000GB --|-- *$10/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB SKVMS* -|- 2048MB -|- 2 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 40GB --|-- 3000GB --|-- *$20/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB SKVMS* -|- 3072MB -|- 2 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 60GB --|-- 3500GB --|-- *$30/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB SKVMS* -|- 4096MB -|- 4 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 80GB --|-- 4000GB --|-- *$40/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *8192MB SKVMS* -|- 8192MB -|- 4 Cores -|--- 1 / 16 ---|-- 140GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$80/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
+---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*[MASSIVE] KVM SSD-Cached*

+----- *Plan* ------- *RAM* ------- *CPU* ---- *IP (v4/v6)* - *Storage* -- *Bandwidth* --- *Price* ----------------- *Order* -----------+
|-- *256MB CKVM* -|-- 256MB -|- 1 Core --|- 1 / 16 --|-- 30GB --|-- 1000GB --|-- *$3.5/mo* -|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|-- *512MB CKVM* -|-- 512MB -|- 2 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 60GB --|-- 2000GB --|-- *$7/mo* ---|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *1024MB CKVM* -|- 1024MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 90GB --|-- 3000GB --|-- *$14/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *2048MB CKVM* -|- 2048MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 110GB -|-- 4000GB --|-- *$28/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *3072MB CKVM* -|- 3072MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 120GB -|-- 4500GB --|-- *$42/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *4096MB CKVM* -|- 4096MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 130GB -|-- 5000GB --|-- *$56/mo* --|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
|- *8192MB CKVM* -|- 8192MB -|- 4 Cores -|- 1 / 16 --|-- 180GB -|-- 6000GB --|-- *$112/mo* -|-- *NYC* / *ATL* / *SEA* / *LA* / *NL* --|
+-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

*=====================================*

*FAQ*

*How long does VPS setup take?*
Your VPS will be setup *INSTANTLY* upon receipt of payment (unless we happen to be out of stock). KVM VPSs are available instantly, but you are responsible for installing the OS (KVM Guide).

*How can I pay?*
We accept PayPal, Credit Cards (via Stripe), and Bitcoin (via BitPay).

*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
We have a 3 day money back guarantee on your first invoice of your first service as long as your account is in good standing. Bitcoin payments are not eligible for refunds.

*What's the best way to get help when I need it?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket for acceptable support requests.

*Do you have a looking glass?*
New York City:
http://lg.nyc.ramnode.com

Atlanta:
http://lg.atl.ramnode.com

Seattle:
http://lg.sea.ramnode.com

Los Angeles:
http://lg.la.ramnode.com

The Netherlands:
http://lg.nl.ramnode.com

*What is the difference between SSD and SSD-Cached?*
Our SSD VPSs are built with RAID10 arrays of pure SSD storage. They are some of the fastest on the market. Our SSD-Cached VPSs are also very quick, but come with more space. They store "hot" data (data frequently accessed by the server) in a RAID10 array of SSDs. Less frequently accessed data is stored on HDDs. The whole process is automated by our high performance RAID cards.

*What is the difference between KVM and OpenVZ?*
KVM is true virtualization where the VPS operates as its own server, independently of the host node. OpenVZ is a container style of virtualization which relies on the host node's kernel. KVM has no restrictions in terms of functionality, but it has more overhead than OpenVZ. OpenVZ is constrained by the host node kernel, but it has less overhead in the containers themselves.

*What operating systems are available?*
We offer a variety of Linux and Windows* 32 and 64-bit OS templates and ISOs. *Client is responsible for Windows license.

*Do you offer cPanel?*
Yes, we are an *official cPanel NOC*. You can order a cPanel/WHM VPS license here.

*Do you offer DNS hosting?*
Yes, we offer free cPanel DNS hosting here.

*Do you offer DDoS protection?*
Yes, we offer DDoS filtering as an add-on. Please see this article.

*Can I use my VPS for ___?*
Please see our AUP.

*What control panel comes with your VPSs?*
Our VPSs come with the SolusVM control panel.

*=====================================*

*Contact Us*

There are a variety of ways you can contact us:
*Sales*: sales[at]ramnode.com
*Support*: support[at]ramnode.com
*Accounts*: accounts[at]ramnode.com
*Skype*: RamNode
*Twitter*: RamNode
*Facebook*: RamNode Fan Page
*IRC*: #ramnode on irc.netchat.io (WebChat)

You can open a ticket from the *Client Area*.


----------

